# Light alignment for NCT



## jdork (25 Oct 2005)

Need to get my lights aligned for the NCT. Looking for a garage in Dublin 15. Any recommendations?

 Thanks!!


----------



## RS2K (25 Oct 2005)

Most decent tyre fitters with the proper equipment can do it. No need for a garage.


----------



## Sue Ellen (26 Oct 2005)

IMHO its a better idea to have your test done and then go to a garage with their list of necessary repairs. You might well find that they won't fail you on the lights. The number plate or wear on the rubber of one of the pedals would appear to be their favourites recently.

Sorry don't have any recommendation for Dublin 15 garages.


----------



## jdork (26 Oct 2005)

Thanks Guys. Golden pages here I come.

I did fail cos of the lights!! Everything else fine.

John


----------



## Dipole (26 Oct 2005)

Kwik-Fit in Coolmine and they charge 35 Euro which is a rip-off.
Can't do it yourself - you can guesstimate the alignment with a wall and a measuring tape but can't do it right without the equipment.

Should be adjusted by NCT if they are out of alignment - all they need is a screwdriver and they already have the vehicle on the equipment so consumes practically no time.

Sent complaint to Ivor Callally who was looking for submissions on the NCT - got no acknowledgement.
Lights go out of alignment because of potholes and I blame government for potholes.

27 Euro retest fee is an insult too.

My car was in pristine condition with only 8000 miles on it and they failed it on the NCT because of light alignment which was only ever so fractionally high, definitely wouldn't have been causing a nuisance to oncoming cars.


----------



## Frank (26 Oct 2005)

The last 3 cars I had allowed electric height adjustment of the lights from inside.
Do the NCT testers check this or allow for this?

I remeber seeing a normal garage offering light alignment for about 20 yoyo's 
It was a texaco just off the M11 pretty much opposite cornelscourt, the turn off for blackrock.


----------



## LIVERLIPS (27 Oct 2005)

I agree with dipole, surely if they are checking them if and it only takes a few minutes to fix it would be a good idea if they did it and even if we paid for it it would save people getting a re-test especially if it only fail on this.

My NCT is late and i phoned them and they said they sent a letter out which i did not recieve, same thing happened with a colleague. Their was a backlog so what would happen in the case if you where in an accident and it is not your fault that you nct is not valid


----------



## Leo (27 Oct 2005)

I think they will always regard it as your fault if you don't have an NCT. They are not obliged to send out reminders, the onus is on the owner to ensure they book the test in time.
Leo


----------



## Frank (27 Oct 2005)

Dipole 

Where did you send the message to Ivor Callally 

Maybe we should all make the same suggestion.

Had a van at one stage, when doing a doe the tester could actually sell you a bulb to fit onm the spot if need be.

Much more hands on, you could stand beside the van and he would point out excactly what was wrong if anything, and even suggest how or who to fix things.

Pity the NCT isn't the same for the simpler things.


----------



## Dipole (27 Oct 2005)

[broken link removed]
ivorcallely@transport.ie

As I said I got no acknowledgement.

But at least he knows I'm displeased.


----------



## Guest127 (29 Oct 2005)

agree with Frank. Was working for a company which had about 8 vans on the road. we sent them to garage who serviced them, who in turn took them to the garage who DOE'd them. If the van was going to fail they just told the garage what was needed and carried out the doe later in the day.


----------



## johnwilliams (30 Oct 2005)

rubber on the pedals failing the nct (how does that make the car not roadworthy)


----------



## RS2K (1 Nov 2005)

johnwilliams said:
			
		

> rubber on the pedals failing the nct (how does that make the car not roadworthy)



Rubber splits - bare metal pedal exposed - right foot slips off it under braking.


----------



## Carpenter (1 Nov 2005)

Frank said:
			
		

> Dipole
> 
> Where did you send the message to Ivor Callally
> 
> ...


 
I think this would probably prove very onerous on staff working at the NCT test centres.  The stock of privately owned vehicles (subject to NCT) is probably a multiple of commercial vehicles subject to DOE testing.  You could easily imagine a situation where hours could be lost whilst some unfortunate tester had to point out/ argue the toss over a blown bulb/ loose seat etc to a customer, whilst the next person is anxiously eyeing their watch, wondering will they make it back to work before lunchtime!  We've had three different vehicles tested since the NCT was introduced (my wife always brings the car in for testing, bless her!) and Mrs C has found the testers to be courteous and helpful.  I think it is common sense to check things like bulbs, fluid levels etc before bringing a vehicle for testing.


----------

